# My Female threw up and fell over



## boscopit (Feb 23, 2010)

So I let my dogs out yesterday after work, my female bolts outside, starts vomiting, and she fell over, rolled over, and slowly got back up. She ran to me, threw up again, and was very slowly moving. When I got them back inside, she looked fine enough (she vomits every now and then, it is typically just bile), she ate, then she went to my bed and laid down. 

I made her a little bed beside me while I did my routine, and she slept all the way till this morning. When she got up, she was all excited, wagging her tail, ran outside, ate etc. However when I left, she had that tired look in her eyes again.

I freaked. I thought I just watched my dog have a heart attack with the way she buckled and fell over. It almost looked like a seizure.

Has anyone seen this? As I said, she looked almost normal this morning. But I hate being at work and not knowing what is going on. 

notes: they are inside dogs, rarely get into anything they are not supposed to. They "poop" pretty regularly, although I did not see her go yesterday. She vomits time to time, and it is typically when they havent eaten enough.

I don't wanna lose my baby girl...I am hoping it is just a tummy flu.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

My dog keeled over once because she was choking on a bone... Scared me to death - I did the heimlich and then dropped her and all was well. Maybe some barf clogged her up for a second...?


----------



## boscopit (Feb 23, 2010)

I dont know...i DO know she was very sleepy and very lethargic afterwards.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ive actually seen it alot. mostly in my dog Champ but many times in the shelter too. seizures caused by a momentary lack of oxygen to the brain during "yacking". also in rowdy dogs when they pull on their leash and choke themselves. they just fall over and sometimes thrash a little then get up and do just fine. Champ would get real naughty and crazy afterwards but others would just be mellow for a while. watch for the triggers and tell your vet. ALWAYS see your vet when you need advice. we can only tell you our experiences.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good post Dave, IMO take her to the vet and have her checked out, it kinds of sounds like a poisoning, it may have been mild but I would still check with the vet if she is still not acting right.


----------



## boscopit (Feb 23, 2010)

redog said:


> Ive actually seen it alot. mostly in my dog Champ but many times in the shelter too. seizures caused by a momentary lack of oxygen to the brain during "yacking". also in rowdy dogs when they pull on their leash and choke themselves. they just fall over and sometimes thrash a little then get up and do just fine. Champ would get real naughty and crazy afterwards but others would just be mellow for a while. watch for the triggers and tell your vet. ALWAYS see your vet when you need advice. we can only tell you our experiences.


That was what I was hoping...she holds it for a long time until she goes outside. She HATES to vomit indoors. So that is a plus. I was hoping that she just held it in too long and when she had to let it go, she just lost her breath and control.

What scared me the most is that she was exhausted afterwards. My vet told me to keep an eye on her.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Dang good post Dave! I can't give anymore rep today


----------

